# :(



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

Was all geared up for my psychology appointment this afternoon, trying to look on the bright side, be upbeat and then get a text to tell me my dad was taken to hospital this morning after being floored with abdominal pains, been given morphine and is now waiting on further tests/scans to find out whats going on  xx


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 14, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Kaylz, hope your dad is ok.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Was all geared up for my psychology appointment this afternoon, trying to look on the bright side, be upbeat and then get a text to tell me my dad was taken to hospital this morning after being floored with abdominal pains, been given morphine and is now waiting on further tests/scans to find out whats going on  xx


Hope he is alright @Kaylz Could be anything. Easier said than done but try not to stress yourself out today of all days. Your appointment is vital to your future.
I am sure the hospital will notify you as soonas there is any news


----------



## Amigo (Feb 14, 2018)

I’m sorry to hear this Kaylz and hope he’s ok. I know how this feels having my mum seriously ill in hospital but please still go for your appointment. It’s important and they’ll understand. You don’t want to lose this opportunity after waiting so long.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 14, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Kaylz, I hope he'll be ok. You've been waiting a long time for this appointment, so try and focus on that xx


----------



## scousebird (Feb 14, 2018)

oh dear Kaylz, sorry to hear that your dad is poorly, hope he's better soon.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2018)

Sorry to hear this @Kaylz  I hope they get to the bottom of it and he's soon home again {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks guys, not had an update about my dad yet, day just seems to be getting worse, snowing now and its lying so just hope the roads aren't too bad  x


----------



## scousebird (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Thanks guys, not had an update about my dad yet, day just seems to be getting worse, snowing now and its lying so just hope the roads aren't too bad  x


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 14, 2018)

So sorry to hear this news Kaylz. Your dad is in the best place and receiving the appropiate care and medical attention. I sincerely trust the outcome of the scan and tests prove to be nothing serious and that he recovers quickly. Not easy to do but try not to worry too much right now hun, stay strong. You take care now xxx


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks guys, feeling a little pissed off and worked up as his partner said she would keep me updated but she's let the whole world of Facebook know what's happening and not been in touch with me! I'm the ONLY blood family he has and his blooming daughter but clearly don't need to know!  xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2018)

How insensitive


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

I text her saying sorry but you could have let me know first as I am his daughter her reply is 'I've enough to worry about not knowing whats wrong with your dad, if my friends ask I will tell them, so far I've had at least 5 texting, if I missed you out then sorry' he's MY dad for goodness sake! how damn  right rude! x


----------



## scousebird (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz that is awful.  How did your appointment go? Is dad OK?


----------



## Amigo (Feb 14, 2018)

Are you able to text your dad in hospital Kaylz (if he’s well enough) and maybe arrange to go and visit him. 

You could ring the Ward for an update too. Insensitive of her to by-pass you.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

scousebird said:


> Kaylz that is awful.  How did your appointment go? Is dad OK?


Appointment went ok thanks , not much to tell from this one just delving into my upbringing and that, trying to find out a bit about me etc, I will be attending regular sessions though so next appointment is 14th March, dad I'm not too sure, all she's told ME is he's being kept in, getting a scan and possibly camera tomorrow, could be an ulcer or gallbladder infection  luckily this morning she told me what ward he'd been admitted to so I'll bypass her tomorrow and ring the hospital directly after they start accepting calls, will have to check what time that is but think its probably after 10 xx thank you so much for enquiring  why cant everyone in the world be as nice and kind lol xx


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Are you able to text your dad in hospital Kaylz (if he’s well enough) and maybe arrange to go and visit him.
> 
> You could ring the Ward for an update too. Insensitive of her to by-pass you.


Apparently he's completely out of it on morphine so told not to contact him, she probably has his phone anyway, there's no way I could get to the hospital unfortunately, and you replied while I was typing but I mentioned there I'll directly call the ward tomorrow xx


----------



## scousebird (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Appointment went ok thanks , not much to tell from this one just delving into my upbringing and that, trying to find out a bit about me etc, I will be attending regular sessions though so next appointment is 14th March, dad I'm not too sure, all she's told ME is he's being kept in, getting a scan and possibly camera tomorrow, could be an ulcer or gallbladder infection  luckily this morning she told me what ward he'd been admitted to so I'll bypass her tomorrow and ring the hospital directly after they start accepting calls, will have to check what time that is but think its probably after 10 xx thank you so much for enquiring  why cant everyone in the world be as nice and kind lol xx


Do you feel the sessions are going to help?  
Yes, call the ward directly for info and I hope he's ok.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

scousebird said:


> Do you feel the sessions are going to help?
> Yes, call the ward directly for info and I hope he's ok.


I'm hoping so!
Thank you xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 15, 2018)

Any news on you dad today @Kaylz x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 15, 2018)

Sorry popped off to get breakfast sorted for tomorrow, I text him this evening and this morning, all he's said to me is they are keeping him in again, I've asked what they think the problem is but I'm never getting a proper answer  xx


----------



## scousebird (Feb 15, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Sorry popped off to get breakfast sorted for tomorrow, I text him this evening and this morning, all he's said to me is they are keeping him in again, I've asked what they think the problem is but I'm never getting a proper answer  xx


Can you not go and visit him?


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 15, 2018)

scousebird said:


> Can you not go and visit him?


No unfortunately not, the hospital is over 30 miles away and I have no way of getting there or back x


----------



## scousebird (Feb 15, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> No unfortunately not, the hospital is over 30 miles away and I have no way of getting there or back x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2018)

Sorry to hear you're none the wiser @Kaylz  Hope you get a clearer picture of what's occurred soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## scousebird (Feb 16, 2018)

Have you heard how your Dad is doing @Kaylz?


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 16, 2018)

scousebird said:


> Have you heard how your Dad is doing @Kaylz?


All I know is they were keeping him in again last night, they don't seem to want to let me know what's going on so I've got everything of my own to worry about and that on top  xx


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 16, 2018)

Well just heard from my dad, he's getting home today and it's the start of an ulcer x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Well just heard from my dad, he's getting home today and it's the start of an ulcer x


Good to hear he is well enough to go home  Hopefully, there is a good treatment available for the ulcer


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 16, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Good to hear he is well enough to go home  Hopefully, there is a good treatment available for the ulcer


I'm not sure what the treatment is although I did ask, they've had to change his medication as they believe it was the ibuprofen that's caused the ulcer x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 16, 2018)

Glad to hear he's coming home


----------



## Lisa66 (Feb 16, 2018)

That's good to hear Kaylz, hopefully it will be easier to speak to him once he's home and settled.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks guys, unfortunately don't have much contact with him, cant get to see him so wont really know as much as I'd like to but that's the way it is x


----------



## scousebird (Feb 17, 2018)

Good that he's home.


----------



## Radders (Feb 17, 2018)

That must be a weight off your mind, I hope you can work out a way of getting to see him. Where there’s a will, they say, and you are a resourceful person! Good luck.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 17, 2018)

Radders said:


> That must be a weight off your mind, I hope you can work out a way of getting to see him. Where there’s a will, they say, and you are a resourceful person! Good luck.


Totally agree with that @Radders  Very well said


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks guys but I wont be going to visit, I'm not coming face to face with the partner or the god child, and he never even bothered to get in touch with me when I was in or to enquire how I was when I got home, I've got me to think about at the moment so that's the way it is, sorry for sounding heartless and selfish but the psychologist said I spent too much time worrying about everyone else and not concentrating on myself and she was correct x


----------



## Radders (Feb 17, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Thanks guys but I wont be going to visit, I'm not coming face to face with the partner or the god child, and he never even bothered to get in touch with me when I was in or to enquire how I was when I got home, I've got me to think about at the moment so that's the way it is, sorry for sounding heartless and selfish but the psychologist said I spent too much time worrying about everyone else and not concentrating on myself and she was correct x


Sorry Kaylz, I misread the tones of your previous posts and thought I detected some regret at not being able to see your Dad, especially given your very evident concern about his illness.  Agree that you have a lot on your plate and you must do what you need to of course.


----------



## New-journey (Feb 18, 2018)

Just catching up now and so sorry you have had such a distressing time. 
I am glad the psychologist reminded you to put yourself first. It is always hard to change patterns of putting everyone  first but as someone  who has also done that, I highly recommend the change. Good luck @Kaylz


----------

